# صور لانواع الخلايا الشمسية



## رشيد الديزل (2 مارس 2009)




----------



## رشيد الديزل (2 مارس 2009)




----------



## kana (3 مارس 2009)

thank you very much
i wish you happy


----------



## قندس (3 مارس 2009)

بعجبني فيك نشاطك (ماشاءالله) عن جد ديزل


----------



## ملك عمارة دمشق (3 مارس 2009)

مشششششششششششششكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## zzzccc (4 مارس 2009)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## سلومان (2 يناير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## hosam6666 (15 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## محمد.المصري (15 يناير 2012)

hosam6666 قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع



جزاك الله كل خيرأخي حسام 

الموضوع حذفت منه الصور لان الصور كانت مرفوعة خارج الملتقي

و لكن الأفضل ان تبلغ في الموضوع

هنا: التبليغ عن الروابط التي لاتعمل ..!!



و الموضوع مغلق حتى يأتي صاحب الموضوع ليرفع الصور من جديد



و شكرا


----------

